# Planning a trip somewhere this summer. Suggestions?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So my brother called me up the other day and suggested we start planning a trip somewhere in the state to do some fishing/camping this summer. Any suggestions? We're wanting somewhere with some good fishing, a place to camp close by, and for it to NOT be in the northern part of the state. Oh it would probably be me, my brother with his 6 yr old son, and maybe my other brother. 

THANKS for any suggestions, and if you need more specifics about what we're looking for, just ask in the replies.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you have a boat?

Fish Lake is nice. It has great camping and fishing. Plenty of area to explore. And it's down south.

If you are looking for something a little more rugged, backpacking into the Boulder Mountains would be a nice trip. 

Otter Creek, Minersville, Navajo, and Panguitch are all options too.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the thoughts Dodger. 
We're thinking about maybe renting an actual fishing boat to tow to wherever we go. Other than that, we have a little 12ft aluminum with a trolling motor, if it came to that.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

What about the gorge? We've never been there, is it an option for this kind of trip?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Fish Lake has rental boats already in the water. You just stumble down from camp in the morning and you are ready to go.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

outdoorser said:


> What about the gorge? We've never been there, is it an option for this kind of trip?


I assumed that was in Northern Utah so I didn't list that one. On any given weekend between the end of April and November, odds are that I'm skulking around up at the Gorge. It's my favorite place to be.

There is camping pretty much anywhere at the Gorge. One of the funnest ways to camp is to go to one of the boat in campgrounds like Hideout. The downside is that you need a boat to get there. You can leave your boat at your own private dock for your campsite overnight. You wake up in the morning and you can literally start putting your lines out when you clear the dock. The canyon stretch where Hideout is isn't as good of fishing as farther north into Wyoming. But, if you go to Wyoming you have a lot more hassle with licenses and boat inspections and etc.

I usually fish out of Anvil. The Gorge is awesome.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Dodger said:


> I assumed that was in Northern Utah so I didn't list that one.


Oh yeah you're right. I should clarify what I meant by that; We just don't want it to be north of say, Ogden, as we have kind of explored that part most. We're wanting something new and kind of adventuresome. I REALLY like the idea of fish lake. In fact thats what my brother suggested. The gorge sounds awesome, but a little daunting.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Fish Lake is a lot smaller water and you can catch planter rainbows there all day long if you troll with pop gear and a worm. Plus, Fish Lake gets interesting because you can try to catch the Splake and Lake trout as well. 

The Gorge is much bigger water and it's much harder to fish. I think overall the quality of the fish is better once you figure it out. Obviously I prefer the Gorge but I like Fish Lake a lot.

Fish Lake is a lot better place for a small boat, if you end up with the 12 footer. I have had times at the Gorge in a 19' boat that I've been a little worried. You're right to be daunted by the Gorge, but that's good because I'm up there all the time and I am too. It's big water for around here.

I think Fish Lake sounds like the place for you. It's maybe a little more "comfortable" than it sounds like you are looking for with the lodge and the couple of restaurants - smaller than Garden City by Bear Lake but still with some improvements like the Lodge and the cabins and the marinas, laundry and etc. 

But I would definitely put the Gorge on your list. It's an incredible place.

I can help you with some tackle suggestions/tips for either place for whatever you want to catch. Just let me know.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> ... we have a little 12ft aluminum with a trolling motor, if it came to that.


Lake Powell. More specifically, the north end. Blue Notch. Or, maybe even White's or Farley's canyon. You can take that small boat down the Blue Notch road and launch from the beach. Great camping. Great fishing. That's what I'd do....


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

boulder mountain. lots of places to fish. great camping. tons o' elk. might see a bear/cougar some speed goats and deer. lots of hiking. tuff to go wrong on the boulder. you can drop off and go to bryce, ruby's or even otter creek. got the wilderness area... got desert to alpine conditions in an hour.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fish Lake! Lots of areas to fish that are close by.Take a day and go up to Rex res. not to far from fish lake and very nice(one of my favorites)Then there is Otter Creek,Koosherem,Mill Meadows,Forsyth,Johnsons.Lots of areas,and you can rent a cabin at Fish Lake for cheap,they are rustic but have all you need.8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

So are you after trout or does it really matter? You like camping in the pines or do you prefer desert terrain?

Tons of good areas south of north! :mrgreen:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

sawsman said:


> So are you after trout or does it really matter? You like camping in the pines or do you prefer desert terrain?


Probably would prefer trout for this trip.
As for the surroundings, i'd say pines.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

So pines, boat, trout and south. I vote Panguitch…. or Fish Lake.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok thanks guys, we've pretty much decided on Fish Lake.

Now, I need to get LOTS of info on the lake and everything. I've been searching previous posts, and that helps a lot. But here are some of my specific questions I have.

1.We're going in the summer, as I stated, but what time of summer should we shoot for?
2. what's you guys' favorite camp site? We're either going to be in tents or some of us in an SUV.
3. What tackle should we bring? Dodger, I think it was you that said you could give me some tackle advice. I'll look back to make sure it was you, then I'll PM you.
4. How cold does it get at night in the early summer?
Thanks to all for the replies and help.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> here are some of my specific questions I have.
> 
> 1.We're going in the summer, as I stated, but what time of summer should we shoot for?
> July or August. June isn't summer yet at 9,000 feet elevation.
> ...


you're welcome.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

outdoorser said:


> Ok thanks guys, we've pretty much decided on Fish Lake.
> 
> Now, I need to get LOTS of info on the lake and everything. I've been searching previous posts, and that helps a lot. But here are some of my specific questions I have.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a blast!


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

I vote for Fish lake you can catch Yellow Perch in your 12ft aluminum if trout fisning is slow. 
There are several types of fish within the waters of Fish Lake, though not all are desirable. The lake is stocked annually with 200,000 Rainbow Trout and 80,000 Splake. Stocking of Lake Trout (Mackinaw) in Fish Lake has temporarily been discontinued as the forage to support more than the number of naturally produced Mackinaw is no longer available. This is due to the introduction (illegal) of Yellow Perch in the 1960s. The issue being that the Perch eat the main forage of Mackinaw—Utah Chubs.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

Try trolling with a Pro-Troll Kokanee Killer size 2 in Watermelon put a 1/2 worm on each hook.
http://www.protroll.com/products/kokanee-killers/
you may need *Lead*-Core-Trolling-*Line* to get down where the fish are.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Another option if you are into catching big tiger trout is Huntington reservoir, plus there are half a dozen other lakes and ponds within 10 miles for other trout.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey so like I said, fish lake is where we're going to go. I see that aluminum fishing boats can be rented for like $50/day or whatever. Well, my question is, does anybody have any pics of the boats they rent, or have seen them and can explain how big they are? They say in the website that they are either the 8hp outboard alumium, or you can rent an 40hp pontoon. Do they come with fishfinders on them? What kind of seats, pedastal or bench? Oh and I'm not too familar with outboards, can you slow them down to troll at like 1.5mph or something? I've always used electric or Inboard/outboard.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> Hey so like I said, fish lake is where we're going to go. I see that aluminum fishing boats can be rented for like $50/day or whatever. Well, my question is, does anybody have any pics of the boats they rent, or have seen them and can explain how big they are? They say in the website that they are either the 8hp outboard alumium, or you can rent an 40hp pontoon. Do they come with fishfinders on them? What kind of seats, pedastal or bench? Oh and I'm not too familar with outboards, can you slow them down to troll at like 1.5mph or something? I've always used electric or Inboard/outboard.


I assure you those 8hp. outboards will go slow enough. Top speed is probably around 7-8 mph. Even the pontoons will probably slow down plenty. The ones at Strawberry will, and they're probably about the same thing. The pontoon style would be the more comfortable and safe bet for your fam in my opinion.


----------

